# Anand Bhatt 7 string Jackson signature... Wait, what?



## Emperoff (Aug 13, 2010)

Autographed Anand Bhatt Jackson 7 String Guitar - eBay (item 220652935728 end time Aug-19-10 00:12:22 PDT)


----------



## Randy (Aug 13, 2010)

Who?


----------



## cyril v (Aug 13, 2010)

looks like he's actually selling it himself.

MySpace - Anand Bhatt - 34 - Male - Chicago, Illinois - myspace.com/sonicwave


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

LMAO, $1600 for bolt on with Duncan Designed pups?? Yeeeah, that's gone fly right outta there. Don't forget now, it comes with a padded gig bag!


Rev.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 13, 2010)

Apparently it's a collector's item!

Collecting dust, maybe?


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 13, 2010)

That's a Jackson DR7 .. i think 200-250$ is a fair price


----------



## Vletrmx (Aug 13, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> That's a Jackson DR7 .. i think 200-250$ is a fair price


 
But... but... _the_ Anand Bhatt signed it....


----------



## Daggorath (Aug 13, 2010)

What a prick.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Aug 13, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> What a prick.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 13, 2010)

The only thing more obnoxiously big than the price of that thing seems to be his ego.  Who the fuck is he?


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 13, 2010)

He doesn't even show the Anand Bhatt signature in the auction. How can we be sure this is authentic?


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 13, 2010)

Hahaha. Those arent very great guitars at all. I used to have the rr7 and even though it looked cool, the playing was a different story.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 13, 2010)

Seriously I was just about to check the Jackson site for official news about this guy until I saw the auction


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

One of the saddest things is I've seen pristine USA made Jacksons sell for around $1200. He must be new to EBay.

Hey someone buy it and take it to the Antique Roadshow and get the value estimated 


"Junky cheapo line Jackson guitar - $50-$85"

*EDIT - Just had another idea. Why don't we all add it to our watch list, get the guy all psyched. Then when the listing ends with no buy he'll be totally confused!


Rev.


----------



## jkspawn (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 13, 2010)

"Total Dicks
 US
Guitar, Vocals"


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 13, 2010)

Does it come with Certificate Of Authenticity?


----------



## clouds (Aug 13, 2010)

Epic fail.


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> The only thing more obnoxiously big than the price of that thing seems to be his ego.  Who the fuck is he?



COW's alter ego.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 13, 2010)

says on his official website he "worked" with faith no more?


----------



## leandroab (Aug 13, 2010)

jymellis said:


> says on his official website he "worked" with faith no more?



Water boy.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 13, 2010)

Rick said:


> COW's alter ego.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 13, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Water boy.



Nah, that's way too prestigious of a job for him. He's probably the guy who changed a tire for them one time.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 13, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Nah, that's way too prestigious of a job for him. He's probably the guy who changed a tire for them one time.


 
i think he just yelled "good job" from the crowd at a show


----------



## beneharris (Aug 13, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> 5"
> 
> *EDIT - Just had another idea. Why don't we all add it to our watch list, get the guy all psyched. Then when the listing ends with no buy he'll be totally confused!
> 
> ...



done


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Aug 13, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i think he just yelled "good job" from the crowd at a show


 i think he was a ticket taker at one of their shows. maybe he had a metal detector wand


----------



## chucknorrishred (Aug 14, 2010)

i just bought it !!!!!! am i cool now??


----------



## Xaios (Aug 14, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


> i just bought it !!!!!! am i cool now??







j/k


----------



## zindrome (Aug 14, 2010)

so pricktastic
maybe we should click "make an offer" and offer a penny?


----------



## MickD7 (Aug 14, 2010)

man some one has to get this the guy has a photo with queen latifah.... QUEEN LATIFAH.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG, this guy was in Milionaire Slumdog!Anand Bhatt


----------



## chucknorrishred (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 14, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> OMG, this guy was in Milionaire Slumdog!Anand Bhatt


Not to be confused with Slumdog Millionaire, a movie people actually watched.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't understand all the hate here, this guy rocks like nobody's business.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 14, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


>




What Grammys has he been considered for?
Also, why did the audio cut out about half way through?


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## chucknorrishred (Aug 14, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> What Grammys has he been considered for?
> Also, why did the audio cut out about half way through?


 

no clue, i was hoping hed play some shit. i just "rush posted" the vid w/o watching it


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 14, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


>


----------



## AntiTankDog (Aug 14, 2010)

Just trolled him

<Hey, killer axe you have there! This is my dream guitar, I love Jacksons. Can you point me to the page on the Jackson website for the Anand Bhatt model? >

I also did a 'watch' 

Gunshow you just made my day, I was laughing like a lunatic a minute ago.

This guy's gonna be sorry he got the attention of ss.org

I just checked out 'Anand Clique' on iTunes, shit is worse than my music, and that's saying something.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 14, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> Just trolled him
> 
> <Hey, killer axe you have there! This is my dream guitar, I love Jacksons. Can you point me to the page on the Jackson website for the Anand Bhatt model? >
> 
> ...



 I'm kinda hoping he'll join ss.org in the near future, then leave after the taunting. Then I remembered that's cruel, the I realized I didn't care. Then I realized he's probably a douchebag.


----------



## srrdude (Aug 14, 2010)

The lulz here are incredibl. What a sad and pathetic life.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 14, 2010)

This thread is truly epic!  


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's mine:


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 14, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


>


----------



## chucknorrishred (Aug 14, 2010)

^ +10000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 14, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> Here's mine:


 pfft..whos deepak chopra compared to anand bhatt...


----------



## AntiTankDog (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's the Chicago Craigslist ad for it, couple more pics:

Autographed Anand Bhatt Jackson 7 String !

I have a Schecter Hellraiser C7, can I call it the Schecter AntiTankDog Model?


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Aug 14, 2010)

Well if he gets Daler Mehndi to sign it I'm on it.


----------



## MetalGravy (Aug 14, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> What Grammys has he been considered for?
> Also, why did the audio cut out about half way through?




The Latin Grammys (Grammies?), according to his website.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 14, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> Here's the Chicago Craigslist ad for it, couple more pics:
> 
> Autographed Anand Bhatt Jackson 7 String !
> 
> I have a Schecter Hellraiser C7, can I call it the Schecter AntiTankDog Model?



It is if you put your name on it! 

I have some "signature" picks, I bet I could sell them for at least $100.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay, somebody made another offer and didn't post.

COUGH IT UP!


----------



## Miss D Corona (Aug 14, 2010)

I'll offer him a ham sandwich for it (the MDC-HAM model), signed by myself of course, that should increase its value significantly


----------



## continental (Aug 14, 2010)

cyril v said:


> MySpace - Anand Bhatt - 34 - Male - Chicago, Illinois - myspace.com/sonicwave



oh look ladies, he's single!


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 14, 2010)

Umm... has anyone seen this perfume shit on his Myspace page!?? LMFAO







Rev.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 14, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> Umm... has anyone seen this perfume shit on his Myspace page!?? LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not really sure what that is, but I think it's a magazine cover, probably a digital magazine.


----------



## chucknorrishred (Aug 14, 2010)

^


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 14, 2010)

OK, now someone has to send an EBay offer asking for him to throw in a bottle of Issue No.1 with the guitar LOL.


Rev.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Aug 14, 2010)

Same picture is on his ReverbNation page.

ReverbNation

The more I see, the more I'm convinced this man has to be stopped.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 14, 2010)

What the hell, he has over 4,000 fans on Facebook!
http://www.facebook.com/anandbhattrock?ref=search#!/anandbhattrock?v=wall&ref=search
My brother says, "They're probably all scene retards who don't know what real music is, no offense to scene kids."


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Aug 14, 2010)

He has signature hot sauces on the way too, according to his facebook........I'm not joking:


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 14, 2010)

double post.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 14, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> The more I see, the more I'm convinced this man has to be stopped.



No way dude, I'm getting too much a laugh outta this. Kinda reminds me of Speak - the Hungarian rapper, he's a LEGEND! If you're not familiar watch this vid, keep in mind it's NOT meant as a joke and the first few seconds of intro are silent:




Rev.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 14, 2010)

Necrophagist777 said:


> He has signature hot sauces on the way too, according to his facebook........I'm not joking:



There's no label on that! ...I think the mango may be a copy of Joe Perry's signature hot sauce...

EDIT: 
This,
http://www.joeperry.com/shop.cfm/pk/category/ac/detail/cid/400168/prodid/400186.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Aug 14, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> There's no label on that! ...I think the mango may be a copy of Joe Perry's signature hot sauce...
> 
> EDIT:
> This,
> Joe Perry's Rock Your World TM Mango Peach Tango Sauce | Joe Perry.



It's not enough to copy other guitarists licks you gotta copy there hot sauces now?


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 14, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> Umm... has anyone seen this perfume shit on his Myspace page!?? LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what in the hell is this shit?


----------



## chucknorrishred (Aug 14, 2010)

someone should photoshop this with a malmsteen pic lol


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 14, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


>




hahaha! did anyone see that *ridiculous* looking vibrato he was doing?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 14, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> hahaha! did anyone see that *ridiculous* looking vibrato he was doing?



It looks like his hand is having a seizure!


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 14, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> Just trolled him
> 
> <Hey, killer axe you have there! This is my dream guitar, I love Jacksons. Can you point me to the page on the Jackson website for the Anand Bhatt model? >
> 
> ...



Hrm...two of his songs: "Hollywood Undead" and "Lamb of God"...

Potential blatant creative theft from the bands Hollywood Undead and Lamb of God of their names? (I recognize the second one is a general religious term, but I don't see how you can excuse the use of Hollywood Undead haha)


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 14, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> Umm... has anyone seen this perfume shit on his Myspace page!?? LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How this guy can have the gall to describe himself as a "musician" is beyond me...

Attention-whore, perhaps, but "musician"...Non, Monsieur.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Aug 14, 2010)

*NSFW WARNING You've been warned.*

*NSFW WARNING You've been warned.*

Oh noes ..... there's more on myspace. Music isn't that interesting, considering that the iTunes mentioned fusion. I've heard my fellow Indians pull off better music than that. But the pics are awesome !!! Sad, I shouldn't be belittling a musician ... but this is weird 

Anand Clique on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

And there is porn on the pics ..... (pic 31)


----------



## chucknorrishred (Aug 14, 2010)

youtube never fails me


----------



## SpaceDock (Aug 14, 2010)

big mountain fudgecake
YouTube - More Big Mountain Fudgecake


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 14, 2010)

SpaceDock said:


> big mountain fudgecake
> YouTube - More Big Mountain Fudgecake



The thing is, they had *talent*!


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Aug 14, 2010)

The video made no sense, like a 80's music video. Pretty decent faces there though


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 14, 2010)

SpaceDock said:


> big mountain fudgecake
> YouTube - More Big Mountain Fudgecake



More like;


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 14, 2010)

rahul_mukerji said:


> Pretty decent faces there though



Seems like strippers will do anything for money.


----------



## matt edri (Aug 15, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


> youtube never fails me







WTF was that ?


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Aug 15, 2010)

matt edri said:


> WTF was that ?



I've just been mindfucked...............


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 15, 2010)

matt edri said:


> WTF was that ?



I don't know but someone please kill it with fire.


----------



## matt edri (Aug 15, 2010)

Necrophagist777 said:


> I've just been mindfucked...............



More like mind raped...


----------



## AntiTankDog (Aug 15, 2010)

OMFG that 'Complete' was some funny shit. Is EVERY member of that band a meth-head? At the end of every song, you hear a few chicks scream, must be wives/girlfriends. The interview is the best (because they're not playing). I love it when the drummer re-explains the bands name, right after the singer does. Even Anand Bhatt blows them out of the water.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 15, 2010)

matt edri said:


> WTF was that ?



I'm scared after watching that music video, now...... I need to administer good music, now. Somebody hold me. 

He seems to me like he's the kind of person who google's their own name to see what they can find.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 15, 2010)

Holy shit, never though this thread would turn to be so awesome


----------



## Samer (Aug 15, 2010)

When did this website turn into 4chan?

I do have to admit though, his ego does need to come down a little bit.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 15, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


>




I'm frightened now.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Here's a website I never knew about, they have auctions exclusively for signed guitars...

They have guitars autographed by Page, Beck, Nuno, Slash, Les Paul, you name it. All for truly rediculous prices.

Of course, no collection is complete without a Bhatt.

Signed Guitar - Signed Guitar Auctions,Last Minute Deals and Review Videos about Signed Guitar


----------



## rcsierra13 (Aug 15, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


> youtube never fails me




I don't get it? Is he fucking them or is he murdering them? Such a douchey turd, may have just got cancer from watching that.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 15, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


> youtube never fails me




Aside from the music sounding appalling, it looks like the video was made with just a regular digital camcorder with absolutely nothing else done to the raw-footage post-production. Absolutely shocking.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 15, 2010)

A fan of Django Reinhardt?

Want to buy a guitar that the wonderful, the famous, and the incomparable Mr.Reinhardt played?

Well, we can't sell you that, but we _can_ sell you a picture he signed (*with his own hand*) for a price only slightly less than a new Ford Mustang GT. What a steal!

http://cgi.ebay.com/DJANGO-REINHARD...QQcategoryZ33021QQcmdZViewItem#ht_1843wt_1137 (from the signedguitar website)


----------



## cyril v (Aug 15, 2010)

that video just made my day... are those clips from a movie or something, because I think I need to see it. 



LamaSabachthani said:


> hahaha! did anyone see that *ridiculous* looking vibrato he was doing?



That'd be "classical vibrato", no?


----------



## ENGLShred7 (Aug 15, 2010)

I totally get it! He's holding his guitars hostage for ransom money! It's the old, "...If you don't buy this guitar, I'll keep making crappy music with it! MUAHAHAHA", trick.


----------



## Trespass (Aug 15, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> A fan of Django Reinhardt?
> 
> Want to buy a guitar that the wonderful, the famous, and the incomparable Mr.Reinhardt played?
> 
> ...



Django was completely illiterate. He learned how to draw his autograph and rarely signed anything. This makes any authentic Django signature even more rare than a guitar he played.

I wouldn't say that's authentic simply because it has an words before the signature.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh man... This is just too much. I'm not sure whether I should love or hate this guy. Thank you, sevenstring.org, thank you.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 15, 2010)

We finally see the face of Devrie's only endorser.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't even hate him for that, that's just hilarious.

Someone needs to message him on ebay..

"Dude...Your band may have a following in whatever shitty small town you live in but no one outside it knows who the fuck you are...except maybe the CIA...they're watching anyone with a eastern name..."


----------



## Netherhound (Aug 15, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


>




Mr. Bhatt, what you've just created is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent playing or singing were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this forum is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 15, 2010)

Netherhound said:


> Mr. Bhatt, what you've just created is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent playing or singing were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this forum is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.



A simple "wrong" would've done just fine.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Randy (Aug 15, 2010)

Skinemax movie?


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 15, 2010)

Trespass said:


> Django was completely illiterate. He learned how to draw his autograph and rarely signed anything. This makes any authentic Django signature even more rare than a guitar he played.
> 
> I wouldn't say that's authentic simply because it has an words before the signature.



I absolutely did not know that. I recant my prior sarcasm and now realize that such an item would indeed be quite valuable. 

Here's to eating humble pie from the oven of humility with cracked egg on my face?


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 15, 2010)

cyril v said:


> that video just made my day... are those clips from a movie or something, because I think I need to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be "classical vibrato", no?



I can't say I am at all knowledgeable about classical music, but for a player who certainly does not appear to be classically trained, and one who was playing a decidedly non-classical riff on a non-classical acoustic, I thought it looked slightly silly and sounded bad.

But again, as a recent comment I made about Django Reinhardt shows, I can be just as ignorant as anyone else apparently haha. Shame on me!


----------



## ShreddyESP (Aug 16, 2010)

I need to find a new country of origin.


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 16, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


>



Haha epic. Its from Billy Madison for people who dont know.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Netherhound (Aug 16, 2010)

Glad people get the reference. Great movie.

And screw Anand Bhatt. His doucheness went up a couple of levels after reading this

_GOD FORBID&#8217;s Dallas Coyle is reportedly teaming up with Indian metal star Anand Bhatt of ANAND CLIQUE for a new single release. This past awards season ANAND CLIQUE was on the first round Grammy ballot for &#8220;Best Metal Performance.&#8221; Both Dallas Coyle and Anand Bhatt have new solo projects emerging this year as well.

*Under a veil of self-importance, Bhatt goes on to blast the US metal scene by adding, &#8220;The lack of metal awareness in the U.S. is sad. There was one point at this years Grammy Awards where I was standing there with Dave Mustaine and realized that Megadeth and Anand Clique were the only heavy bands to show up and represent our genre.&#8221;*_

riiiiiggghhtt. Keep patting yourself on the back slugger.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 17, 2010)

Netherhound said:


> Glad people get the reference. Great movie.
> 
> And screw Anand Bhatt. His doucheness went up a couple of levels after reading this
> 
> ...



Because obviously, the Anand Clique and Megadeth are pretty much equals.

Seriously, who the hell voted for his band? If the examples I've heard of them on the itunes store are anything to go by, they are an absolutely appalling band.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 17, 2010)

Now I'm just curious, with the amount of information and content this fellow has on the web...

How is it that we weren't ridiculing him years ago?


----------



## AvantGuardian (Aug 17, 2010)

Netherhound said:


> Glad people get the reference. Great movie.
> 
> And screw Anand Bhatt. His doucheness went up a couple of levels after reading this
> 
> ...


 
Meanwhile Mustaine is wondering who let this guy in and calling for security...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 17, 2010)

Xaios said:


> Now I'm just curious, with the amount of information and content this fellow has on the web...
> 
> How is it that we weren't ridiculing him years ago?



Because he didn't do something so douchy until now.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 17, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Seriously, who the hell voted for his band?



Affirmative action in the Grammy voting? How many other Indian metal bands are there?

Notice it says First Round Grammy Nomination. I would assume that there are other rounds of voting, and first round simply means someone nominated them for consideration to be a final nominee (hope that makes sense?). And, as it seems, Anand himself is on the nominating committee. So there you go, he nominated himself.


----------



## jaskasm (Aug 17, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Affirmative action in the Grammy voting? How many other Indian metal bands are there?
> 
> Notice it says First Round Grammy Nomination. I would assume that there are other rounds of voting, and first round simply means someone nominated them for consideration to be a final nominee (hope that makes sense?). And, as it seems, Anand himself is on the nominating committee. So there you go, he nominated himself.



+1


----------



## Frey (Aug 17, 2010)

That was without a doubt THE GREATEST guitar that I have seen and will ever see in my life.


----------



## chucknorrishred (Aug 17, 2010)

"lack of metal' .......what the fucs he been listining to.......mtv

what a fuckn joke

go write tunes for rapper cuz they dont care how shitty u sound


----------



## Daken1134 (Aug 17, 2010)

Dude the great Anand Bhatt... hes like the mutherfuckin indian Fabio of shred


----------



## cryogen (Aug 17, 2010)

I wonder if buying the guitar grants you access to the Anand Clique.. If so, I might be able to justify dropping $1600 for a stock Jackson. Just look at all those hot women in his video, that's he's saving.. strangling.. whatever man, I want in!


----------



## Dan (Aug 17, 2010)

Samer said:


> When did this website turn into 4chan?



+1 

You guys need to grow up a bit. If you want to 'Troll' around head right back to /b/. Yeah he is a bit of a douche but theres no need to post ridiculous ebay bids and NSFW pics while going ROFLLOLMAYOTEEHEE about it on here.

It's funny up to a point uno....


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 17, 2010)

Plug said:


> +1
> 
> You guys need to grow up a bit. If you want to 'Troll' around head right back to /b/. Yeah he is a bit of a douche but theres no need to post ridiculous ebay bids and NSFW pics while going ROFLLOLMAYOTEEHEE about it on here.
> 
> It's funny up to a point uno....



Why does it matter? This forum subscribes to no recognised and regulated code of morals as far as I know. Why can't we just have a bit of fun with something which is blatantly hilarious?


----------



## Jeggs (Aug 18, 2010)

I work at a mental hospital/asylum for the criminally insane. Even the patients I work with got a better grip on reality that this dude


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 18, 2010)

So, has anyone offered him anything for it?


----------



## Dan (Aug 18, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Why does it matter? This forum subscribes to no recognised and regulated code of morals as far as I know. Why can't we just have a bit of fun with something which is blatantly hilarious?



Because i thought you would be smart enough to realise that this forum isnt about 'internet superheroes' and 'anonymous'. Like i said, im all for having fun with it, but theres a fine line between having fun and being a douche you know.



just make sure you dont cross the line is all im saying


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 18, 2010)

Plug said:


> You guys need to grow up a bit. If you want to 'Troll' around head right back to /b/.



Seems like *you* need to grow down and stop being such so fucking uptight. This is a guitar forum, not the White House public affairs department.

We're all just having some fun and I think it's fair to say it's warranted seeing some guy trying to sell off his worthless guitar at $1600 simply because he think's it's worth it since he scribbled his name on it and thinks he's ->

I'm a 36 year old man and I couldn't help think, "Jeez... you sound like someone's dad".

It's all in good fun for a chuckle. Lighten up 


Rev.


----------



## Valserp (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't get this thread closed, now, I am looking at it for updates on the eBay offers


----------



## Dan (Aug 18, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> I'm a 36 year old man and I couldn't help think, "Jeez... you sound like someone's dad".


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't be a hypocrite now 


Rev.


----------



## Dan (Aug 19, 2010)

im not being a hypocrite in any way shape or form. I just dont want this place turning into another forum where 95% of the posting turns into some "LOL @ this guy letz do funny sh*t 2 him". I found it fucking hilarious what he's done.. But i could just see it going a little too far.

thats just my view. /my input.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Aug 19, 2010)

Nobodys calling his house, ordering pizzas, doing death threats (right? nobody's doing that, right guys?).

I'd say it's a little harmless trolling of a Class A Tool who asked for it. 

I mean, he claimed there was a Jackson model made for him, when clearly there isn't.

WHO DOES THAT?


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 19, 2010)

The price is ridiculous. The rest of the thread is highlighted by its stupidity. Let's grow up a little, K?


----------

